# SolenTTeers Cruise and Curry Night -Wed 12 Oct



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

After the success of last month the plan is as follows:

7.30 p.m. Meet at Le Margherita Bar Restaurant on Town Quay - Southampton (big car park).

http://www.lamargherita.co.uk/

Once we have all met up and had a drink, we take a spirited cruise to "The Fower Pots" pub for their curry night. You dont have to eat if you dont want to, but the curries are very good.

http://www.greatbeer.co.uk/hamflpo.htm

Hope you can come.

Jog

The List so Far

Jog
Wilbur 101
Ratty
Gizmo
TTotal (and his bird)
Kev Totty
Dibblet
Digimeister
JRV


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Mark, would really love to attend, last month's was an excellent evening out. Unfortunately as with the track day I'll be in Florida so wont be able to make it


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Mark, would really love to attend, last month's was an excellent evening out. Unfortunately as with the track day I'll be in Florida so wont be able to make it


No probs mate, have a good trip. See you in November.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'm in... so long as you bring the bird in your profile pic...


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Just trying to move a prior appoiment, should be OK for the 'curry meet'


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Fingers crossed, will speak to Helen tonight when I get home.......

Thats the first time I have said that ! Wayhay ! A live in bird at last ! :-*

Weds 10th at 7.30 then hopefully.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> A live in bird at last ! :-*


Its all down-hill from here on in John (said whilst making sure Michelle isn't looking :wink: )

As per my PM pencil me in for this and I will see what I can do with clearing out the work diary on that day

Guy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > A live in bird at last ! :-*
> ...


Surely not, all meals made, ironing and sex - where's the slope?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> After the success of last month the plan is as follows:
> 
> 7.30 p.m. Meet at Le Margherita Bar Restaurant on Town Quay - Southampton (big car park).
> 
> ...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > After the success of last month the plan is as follows:
> ...


Nice one Mr Totts. 
Why Bicester, what on earth could be there :wink: 
Make sure Ed gives you the GB price.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

$pill the beans guys...what have you all got that I havent?

:?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> $pill the beans guys...what have you all got that I havent?
> 
> :?


Haldex Controller 

*and a bird that doesn cook, iron and XXXX :lol:

*This is stated for the purpose of humour only - Andrea is very good around the house. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > $pill the beans guys...what have you all got that I havent?
> ...


Not around my house, she aint!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wish I had known as my car has just been up at AMD for 2 weeks 

Seems like I need rear springs now too...........


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Wish I had known as my car has just been up at AMD for 2 weeks
> 
> Seems like I need rear springs now too...........


All the extra drag created by those elephant ear thingys??????????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ears are useful sometimes...........


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I cant make out if the one at the front is doing the ironing or cooking the tea :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The one at the front probably has a headache.......


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

I'll try & make it though work & flat Buying seems to take alot of my time currently :twisted: .

current key date 19th october .. if alll goes well.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I saw Shaun "Starsky" *JRV* last night. Looks like he will be coming too


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> I saw Shaun "Starsky" *JRV* last night. Looks like he will be coming too


Ha Shaun still got his TT ? Thought he sold up and went to the States 

Great to meet up after a couple of years then..


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Because of an appointment I cannot change :x I will not be able to get to the Town Quay for 7:30 and will have to meet up at the Potts instead (difficult to chase after a bunch of 'spirited' TTs cruising across Hampshire).

Can anyone give me an idea what time I should get to the Potts to meet up ?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ratty said:


> Because of an appointment I cannot change :x I will not be able to get to the Town Quay for 7:30 and will have to meet up at the Potts instead (difficult to chase after a bunch of 'spirited' TTs cruising across Hampshire).
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea what time I should get to the Potts to meet up ?


We should be there between 8.45 and 9 p.m. at the latest.
I will PM my mobile.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bring your brolly and wellies - the forecast is dreadfull guys :x


----------

